# I wanna buy a nice teen-shounen one-shot



## Kwartel (May 2, 2010)

Any suggestions?
I wanna buy it so no scanlations please...
I just hate to read manga from my pc/ds/wii.


----------



## OSW (May 2, 2010)

you want to buy a nice teen boy one shot? thats sick and illegal!!!







 gotcha there! (i know what you actually mean though haha)


----------



## Kwartel (May 2, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> you want to buy a nice teen boy one shot? thats sick and illegal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... That's actually a nice idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You knew what meant but you didn't gave suggestion...


----------



## luke_c (May 2, 2010)

1/3 no kareshi, 13, Ability Shop. (I'm only up to B xD)


----------



## Kwartel (May 2, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> 1/3 no kareshi, 13, Ability Shop. (I'm only up to B xD)


The first one is a Shoujo... Sorry but no....
And I can't find the other two at Forbidden Planet's site. I'm looking there since I'm gonna make a trip to London with school!!!


----------



## Kwartel (May 3, 2010)

Sorry but BUMP


----------



## Sylar1 (May 3, 2010)

Buying teens is illegal


----------



## Kwartel (May 3, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Buying teens is illegal


That joke is already made...
Make a suggestion (or a new joke)


----------



## Cyan (May 3, 2010)

One shot shounen, that's not usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could try "_Role Playing girl_", though I don't know if it's available in your country.
The story is a little meh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it's shounen and oneshot.


for a not so oneshot suggestion (3 volumes are ok ?), and even younger hero :
"_Aqua knight_" from Yukito Kishiro (Gunnm author), sadly the story doesn't ends. he stoped (hiatus?) after 3 volumes to go to Gunnm last order.
The Arc story does ends though, so it's ok to read.
It could have become the One piece rivals, they started the same year, and with the same universe (Big ocean world).


Edit : 
another Oneshot : "_Version_", from Isashi Sakaguchi.
It could be hard to find though, it's no more edited.
(at least, in France it's a Oneshot, they never released more)
It's not for/with a teen story. More like a prevision view on planet and life.




PS : You are looking for shounen with teens inside ? 
or a shounen for a teen to read it ?
It's maybe the former ...

I think role playing girl is a good choice, funny and short.


----------



## Kwartel (May 3, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> One shot shounen, that's not usual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Role Playing Girl: Placed on my list.
I'm making a list for when I enter the [epic]Forbidden Planet Megastore[/epic] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



London here I come!!!


----------



## Kwartel (May 4, 2010)

Aww dude do I really need to bump this tread again


----------



## Sylar1 (May 4, 2010)

Our posts get modded, but the mod who modded them didn't mod his own post....


nice.....


----------



## Kwartel (May 4, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Our posts get modded, but the mod who modded them didn't mod his own post....
> 
> 
> nice.....


Give a recommendation (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) or shut up


----------



## Sylar1 (May 4, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




since i honestly have no clue what the nheck one teen shoopdem or whener is, i will just recommend 1/3 harushi nor whatever since luke_c did


----------



## OSW (May 4, 2010)

I don't know if theres places to buy manga in the Netherlands, but presuming there is, I'd suggest going there and having a browse. 
I used to read a lot of manga, but I don't remember reading any amazing oneshots.

P.S. kwartel: In general, please don't bump unless there hasn't been any replies for a significant time (more than a few days) or if the question is urgent. At least, if you feel the need to bump, please add some extra information to your topic so that there is some constructive progress.

Sylar1: I made a joke which is ok (we aren't nazi moderators), however you repeated the joke, which is kinda pointless and further derailing a legitimate topic. Hope you understand me, but if you really feel that my actions were inequitable, I don't mind to remove my post for you.


----------



## Sylar1 (May 4, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> I don't know if theres places to buy manga in the Netherlands, but presuming there is, I'd suggest going there and having a browse.
> I used to read a lot of manga, but I don't remember reading any amazing oneshots.
> 
> P.S. kwartel: In general, please don't bump unless there hasn't been any replies for a significant time (more than a few days) or if the question is urgent. At least, if you feel the need to bump, please add some extra information to your topic so that there is some constructive progress.
> ...



Nah it's fine, i see where you're coming from, it was cool of you to offer though


----------



## Kwartel (May 4, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> I don't know if theres places to buy manga in the Netherlands, but presuming there is, I'd suggest going there and having a browse.
> I used to read a lot of manga, but I don't remember reading any amazing oneshots.
> 
> P.S. kwartel: In general, please don't bump unless there hasn't been any replies for a significant time (more than a few days) or if the question is urgent. At least, if you feel the need to bump, please add some extra information to your topic so that there is some constructive progress.
> ...


The point is that I'm going to London very soon and I planned a visit to the Forbidden Planet Megastore! But I don't have the cash to buy complete series


----------



## Cyan (May 4, 2010)

can't you by manga in your country if you can't afford it while at london ?
or buy from internet store.

The point is that Shounen are hardly one shot. You'd better take a look to see what they have when you will be there.


----------



## nasune (May 4, 2010)

Well in the Netherlands you have the selexyz stores, which have several series (and if you're near Rotterdam there's Yendor in the downtown area which carries a larger selection). 
But for a short series, well there is a geass version called Suzaku of the counterattack which consists of two volumes (though I would recommend looking at it first because the story is quite different).
Beyond that, well except the Zelda series, which are all novelisations? (mangaisations? how do you call that?) of the different games, and span at the most two volumes (most of them one) I don't really know of any short ones (the shortest after that is eight volumes).


----------



## Kwartel (May 5, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> can't you by manga in your country if you can't afford it while at london ?
> or buy from internet store.
> 
> The point is that Shounen are hardly one shot. You'd better take a look to see what they have when you will be there.
> ...


In Groningen you have a selexyz too, it has a manga wall


----------

